# WHAT is THIS?!



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

THIS was not there LAST NIGHT when I changed 50% of his water. It was not there this morning when I fed him and admired him. It was not there this afternoon. Suddenly it is there. Grey, he has never had grey on his body ever. Please help. 
is this fin rot? all his fins look so ragged all of the sudden. I don't understand! I keep my fish in impeccable conditions! 

5 gallons
filtered
heated
no tank mates
80 degrees
stress coat plus conditioner
omega one betta buffet pellets

he has been lethargic as of late but i thought it was because he wasn't eating enough. he is always hungry and I was only feeding him 3 or 4 pellets twice a day. he's 3.75 inches long. i discovered he should be eating more so i just today started feeding him more and he's perked up. been swimming back and forth, flaring at esmeralda. the usual. he still did take a couple of naps but I thought that was normal. He has always been beautiful. show quality if VTs were allowed. Perfect, very full fins. all of the sudden they are ragged and turning green to grey to black. 

What do i do? what is [email protected]!


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

Fin rot or this:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=90086


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

This looks like the "mystery disease" to me. Put him in strict qt and, well, you will know if I was right in the morning.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

he's in 5 gallongs. should i put him in a hospital tank and treat with AQ? any medications?


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

You can treat him for fin rot, but it really looks like the necrosis becoming more and more common in blue bettas.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

DO NOT TRUST ME ON THIS ENTIRELY. I am asking, would it be possible to get him in fresh water no gravel or anything and remove (cut) off the effected part? That might help?


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I can do fresh water no gravel. What do I cut it with???


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

I hope it's not a mycobacterial infection, but unfortunately, it sounds, and looks, suspiciously like it...

Post #2 has a link to the thread, but if that's what it is, it moves fast once you see it, and there's no treatment...

Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

EDIT: DO NOT CUT IT! It really won't do any good... Once it shows up on the fins, it's gone systemic.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Got him in 3 gallons in hospital tank. Bare bottom just his fave plant. 1/2 tbsp aq salt. Heated


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I have jungle lifeguard. it says all-in-one treatment for ick, fungas, fin and tail rot, septicemia. should i use it? or should i just go with the aq salt?


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Do you have *Kanaplex*? (It's an antibiotic, but unfortunately, most petstores don't carry it. People generally buy it online.)

If you don't have Kanaplex (and most people don't), I would use either *API Furan 2 or Jungle Fungus Clear. *Both contain the same two furan antibiotics, which treat a wide range of gram negative bacteria. 

Do not cut his fins. If it is something like Mycobacteriosis, the fin issue is a late-occurring symptom of the disease. By the time it occurs, the internal organs have already been infected. Removing the fins will not affect the progression..... And if it is not Myco, it is probably a gram negative bacterial infection, which Furan 2 or Jungle Fungus Clear may be effective in treating.

API Furan 2 is available at Petsmart. Jungle Fungus Clear is at Walmart.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

i'm not going to cut him. I will go to pets mart first thing in the morning! the only thing they had at pets mart was this life guard and that ich away thing. the funny thing is, as bad as his tail looks, he is swimming around exploring the hospital tank like nothing is wrong. he's just put out that he can't see esmeralda and doesn't have any of his things. when he was in the cup acclimating, there were beads of blood coming off of his tail. its so awful :'(


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

if it is finrot (which i hope to GOD it is) I just don't understand how he got it  if it isn't, is it possible that the disease has been passed to my other 2 fish? one is a red vt and the other is a pk


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

It is possible that it was transmitted to the other two, but you won't know for sure until they either show symptoms, or don't...and I'm not sure how long the possible incubation period is.  

By the time it shows up in their fins, it's been there for awhile, which means that if you shared *anything* between tanks (water change vacuums, cups, even just your hands) then the others have the possibility of having been exposed to it. I hate hate hate to give you such awful news like that, but it's best to be informed. 

But, now that you know he's got a problem, definitely give him a strict QT, because if it is the graphite disease, I'm not sure if anyone knows exactly how to fully disinfect for it. If it was me, I'd toss out anything that was with him, or barring that, treat it the way people do to sterilize after myco outbreaks (which may be what the graphite disease is, last I read there was still debate/questions).

I'm so SOO sorry for you, and I hope it's nothing horrible and that he gets better.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

how to ppl sterilize after myco?


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

If it is Myco.....

Bleach does NOT kill it. 
Boiling water kills it. 
UV light kills it. 
Hospital-strength Lysol kills it.
Soaking for several hours in 70% or higher alcohol solution kills it (but clean it first to remove any organic material).


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I can do boiling water. That is easy. how soon will I know?


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

You said he is swimming around and exploring..... This is not how they usually behave in the final stages of Myco. Hopefully, he just picked up an infection that can be treated with a good antibiotic.

But to answer your question, from what I've read on the threads here, fish in the final stages of Mycobacteriosis (which is when the fins start to turn gray), usually don't survive more than a day or two. 

Unfortunately, the only way to know for sure whether they have Myco is via lab analysis after death.


----------



## tngirl92 (Jul 16, 2012)

If I had any suspicion of Myco and my other bettas had been exposed, I would immediately begin treating them as if they had a serious bacterial infection with the strongest medication my pet store carries. This probably sounds extreme and I expect it will be controversial. I have not yet dealt with this disease, but my CT boy has recently been really sick with something else. I suspected for a while that it could be this, so I have read about it extensively. From what I have read, if you keep your fish in the same tank, it will spread like wildfire. If you net them with the same nets, it will spread. If you put your hand from one tank to another without washing, it could spread. What we DON'T know is whether or not it is treatable in the early stages, likely because no one has ever treated in the earliest period of infection because they can't _see_ any signs of it until it is too late. If your fish with the suspicious symptoms begin to get worse, I believe I would personally begin treating the other two aggressively to try to knock out any contamination before it is too late. So sorry to hear about your sick fish, I hope he only has fin rot!


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Actually, Mycobacterial infections in fish are a common problem, and have been studied extensively. 

It is not considered "treatable." However, if you only have one (or several) fish, then I, personally, would suggest trying to treat it, since there is no way of knowing whether it's Myco or something else. Lab analysis is the only way to know for sure if Myco is present..... If you are a breeder, then I feel it's worth obtaining a lab analysis, as Basement Bettas and Coppermoon did. 

Here is an excellent article about it: https://srac.tamu.edu/index.cfm/event/getFactSheet/whichfactsheet/231/


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I am not a breeder. My 3 bettas are simply loved pets. They all have separate tanks but I used the same syphon on all 3. I also seeded my new tank with media from the other 2 tanks :'( I will be getting furan II hopefully tomorrow morning. I only have one hospital tank though. I can treat the other two in their normal tanks? Also, if they don't have anything wrong with them and I give them medicine, will it hurt them?


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

If you are concerned about your other fish, I guess you can treat them all with the Furan 2. (The instructions give info on treating the tank, and many fishkeepers have community tanks.) 

A few months ago, I rescued a fish that may have had Myco. The disease progression was very fast. I would have tried to treat it, but there wasn't time. I did not treat my other fish, who are all in separate tanks. And they did not become ill. But I did watch them closely for a long time. So I understand if you want to treat the others as a preventative measure.

Another option may be to just treat the one sick fish, and see if he responds to the Furan 2. If he does, you can then decide whether to use it on your others as a preventative measure, or just use it if they become sick too.... And if it's not effective on your sick fish, then you won't have subjected your other fish to a harsh medication unneccesarily.

Good luck! I hope it works!


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you. That sounds like sound advice. I am hesitant to treat with strong medicine if no symptoms are present. I will treat Galileo only and go from there. Definitely will not be sharing his supplies however. The other 2 look perfectly fine for now but, we know how that can go. Thank you all for the support. I love Galileo so much, he was my first. I hope he makes it!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Good Luck but usually once they started showing grey fins, they are usually gone in 24 hours


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I am really sorry to see this. I don't have experience with the Mystery disease. If it's the mycobacterium I read an article that says: 
Fish can be treated with the same drugs as humans get when they become infected by _Mycobacterium marinum_, e.g. Kanamycin. Since this is a very resilient microbe, normal treatment involves administering at least two different medications over the course of at least three months." It also says salt doesn't help and increasing the temperature makes it spread.

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/disease/tbc.php 

Read the mystery thread and look at the pictures. Also you may want to search the emergency forum for Dr. Seuss. There is a member who started treating her fish with natural remedies when others failed. I did find one other article about this but I'd have to PM it to you because it's on another forum.

Edit found the Dr. Suess link:

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=138306&highlight=JadaBlu


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

please, I would be open to any information you have. I have some hope that it is not myco or mystery disease because of how he is acting but if it is, i'd like to be well prepared.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Check out this thread too 
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=125895&highlight=myco

I have heard that Kannaplex may work but its not usually avalible in stores, only online. Coopermoon had it and he/she would be able to tell you how to proceed. or you can try PMing Sakura8


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Jexx, has the gray progressed at all since we last talked? If it hasn't, you are probably in the clear. With the so-called mystery disease, the gray progresses rapidly; it can literally cover the entire tail fin in a matter of hours. If the spot hasn't gotten any bigger, then you have a bit of fin rot. AQ salt for now but if that doesn't help, try one of the meds LittleBlue suggested; Furan-2 is one of the better meds for fin rot. However, I have noticed it is becoming harder to find so suitable substitutes are the Jungle Fungus Clear, which also contains the antibiotic nitrofurazone but may be hard to dose in small tanks; or API Triple Sulfa if you are not allergic to sulfa medications.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Sakura - Jexx said the fish is still active. This makes me think it isn't the final stages of Myco, but maybe some other kind of aggressive bacterial infection.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Based on that info, agreed. I think you are in the clear for the mystery disease, Jexx.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

the last pic i posted was of him in a cup acclimatizing to the qt. it has spread minimally. the major thing I noticed was beads of blood coming from his tail when aq salt water was added to his cup. once he was used to the water and I released him, he swam around for a long time exploring. when I left him at midnight, he had found a leaf to rest on. I desperately want to check but I don't want to wake him up if he is sleeping..


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

it warms my heart to know that he might be ok.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I used a flash light to check on him. I scared the crap out of him but it has not spread up his tail!!! it has stayed !!!


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

Fingers crossed for you Jexx.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you Agility4fun. Thank you everyone for your help and concern. Sakura8, thank you for answering me so late at night! Littlebluefishlets, thank you for all the info! JadaBlu, Tikibirds, Blue Fish, tngirl92, XxxXnoodleXxxX, MattsBettas, Artemis, and Snoeflayke, thank you for responding and helping. You are all wonderful and you have no idea how much I appreciate all the help everyone here offers. This morning I checked on Galileo and it has not spread. The edges of his tail that were green and grey are now black and clearly rotting off. He is no longer bleeding though and it is not spreading any further. He wouldn't eat this morning. I think that has more to do with him being mad at me for cupping him and putting him in a hospital tank away from his Esmeralda. After I have a shower I am going to petsmart to buy the antibiotics. I know finrot can be treated with just salt but because it appeared so suddenly and severely I think I will treat it strongly to ensure it does not spread. What ever caused the infection was mean  I wish I knew what it was. His home is a 5 gallon cycled tank and I clean it twice a week. well, hopefully he can return to his home soon.


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

SO glad to hear it isn't spreading. That's a really good sign. Get him his meds and give him some TLC. I know it may sound silly, but make sure you give him really dim light. When a betta is sick, I've noticed they seem very light sensitive, so keeping it dim and letting the poor guys sleep does them a lot of good. It seems the old saying "it's when you sleep that you heal" applies to bettas.

Also, just keep yourself together. Seems, again, silly, but if you get bent out of shape then you can't take care of him as well. My little Cass is really sick and I pulled out an old celtic cross necklace I almost forgot I had, and, even though I'm not religious, I set it on her tank. Sometimes you just have to have some sort of faith.

Keep us all posted. I really hope the saucy bugger has in it him to fight this off! <3


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Saucy bugger is right. I managed to get him Bi-furan. he is in a 5 gallon sterilite container with nothing but a heater and his big leafy silk plant. This morning he would not eat at all he was just laying on his plant. The rot had not spread up, just the pieces that were grey had melted off. When I got home from Big Al's (petsmart did not have what i needed) I did a 100% waterchange. while he was in his cup i noticed his tail was bleeding all along the edge where the rot had melted off. I dosed the new water with the bi-furan and took an hour to acclimatize him to it. When I had dumped out the old water, there was chunks of his tail in it :'( It was so awful! But once he was in the medicated water he started exploring again and watching everything I did. he even ate 6 pellets and had a huge poop lol. I think he is going to be ok. He just looks sooo awful. I hope it heals soon. It looks so painful


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

He sounds like he's fighting the thing with righteous fury. He and Cass would get along great. > Neither of them see giving up as an option! \m/


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Its true! Its almost like he has no idea he is even sick. For sure he and Cass would get along, but she would have to fight Esmeralda for him and Esmeralda is pretty spunky!


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm SOOO glad he's still fighting!! I thought for sure after yesterday that I'd come home from work to find out that your sweet boy was gone, and it was going to be so sad.  

He's such a trooper!! If he can survive this, then I think he deserves some sort of betta memorial, lol!  

Can you get any kanamycin/kanaplex? Just in case? From what I understand that's the strongest stuff there is, just in case the bi-furan is only able to hold it at bay, maybe the kanaplex could actually kill it. (of course we're all very much hoping and praying and believing that the bi-furan is totally going to kick the gray crap's butt and take names in the process!)  

Here's a link to it online if you need one:
http://www.amazon.com/Seachem-KanaP...=UTF8&qid=1365648942&sr=8-2&keywords=kanaplex


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Well all the grey is gone. Just destroyed bleeding tail or what's left of it. No additional rot since starting bi furan. Hoping morning brings even better news. I can't get kanaplex locally, would have to order. I'll look into it tomorrow. It would be good to have just in cas e


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Bifuran is a good medication too though with nitrafurazone, the same antibiotic in API Furan-2. It's a very good medication for topical infections. Continue with the medication for the rest of its course and then a second course to be on the safe side. Don't stop the medication even if you see improvement, as doing so could result in the bacteria coming back more resistant.


----------



## SharkyTheBetta (Dec 29, 2012)

Galileo is a true fighter! I'm so happy he's doing better now! Hopefully he will be back in shape at the end of the treatment. Continue the medication as Sakura explained and keep him in low light. I also noticed this really helps. His little body will rest more, exactly what he needs along with the medication.

Wishing you good luck


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> Sakura8, thank you for answering me so late at night! Littlebluefishlets, thank you for all the info! JadaBlu, Tikibirds, Blue Fish, tngirl92, XxxXnoodleXxxX, MattsBettas, Artemis, and Snoeflayke, thank you for responding and helping.


I am literally up all night :blueyay: Glad he is on the mend


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Morning: Lethargy. He just wants to rest on the bottom of the tank. He does swim up for air and when I approached the tank and removed the lid he swam up to see me. He ate 2 pellets and tried to eat a third but it came back up. He went back to the bottom to rest. His fins are not clamped and he is not bloated or anything. His coloring is good and it seems as though he is not losing any more of his tail. The half he has left he may keep! The ends do not seem to be bleeding any more and no more discoloration has appeared. I am aging some water (too many bubbles) right now and at noon I will change out his water and re-dose. It really helps me to log on and see your replies. I feel a bit better knowing you all are here with me. In real life I feel so alone dealing with Galileo's sickness because no one around me knows fish. My children are too young, my husband just isn't interested and my mother in law (God love her) is interested but just doesn't get it. You all are my saving grace. Thank you!


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

Jexx said:


> Morning: Lethargy. He just wants to rest on the bottom of the tank. He does swim up for air and when I approached the tank and removed the lid he swam up to see me. He ate 2 pellets and tried to eat a third but it came back up. He went back to the bottom to rest. His fins are not clamped and he is not bloated or anything. His coloring is good and it seems as though he is not losing any more of his tail. The half he has left he may keep! The ends do not seem to be bleeding any more and no more discoloration has appeared. I am aging some water (too many bubbles) right now and at noon I will change out his water and re-dose. It really helps me to log on and see your replies. I feel a bit better knowing you all are here with me. In real life I feel so alone dealing with Galileo's sickness because no one around me knows fish. My children are too young, my husband just isn't interested and my mother in law (God love her) is interested but just doesn't get it. You all are my saving grace. Thank you!



So glad things seem to be settling down and healing is underway. I have learned that treating fish is a methodical process that takes patience. You're doing a great job! Hang in there.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you. I agree it is methodical. All the measuring and testing and mixing and examining. I feel like a scientist.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Ok did 100% water change. 3.5 gallons of water treated with 3 ml of stress coat+ and 4 ml BiFuran. Temp holding at 80. He was not interested in eating but he is swimming around exploring again. Tail looks good. I can even see a small amount of clear regrowth already. This boy is a champion. He is getting used to being cupped for the water changes. This is the first time he's ever had to be cupped since I got him 5 months ago. He looks so silly in the cup though because he is so big. He can barely move in it. He is happy once he is back in the tank. I took a picture so you all can see how he is doing. The water is green because the BiFuran tints the water. He likes it though lol.


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

This really makes me smile. Yay!!


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

me too. I can breath a LITTLE easier now. I am still super scared but it sure makes a difference to not see rotting fin. It hurts to see that chunk of tail missing though. I have hopes it will grow back and he'll be even more beautiful!


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

He looks good! You've even given him a nice plant in the container.  Keep doing what you've been doing.

His tail will grow back. It's like getting a bad hair cut. It might not look pretty today, but it'll grow back eventually.


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

Just imagine the stories he'll have to tell to Esmeralda when he gets back to his regular home! He'll show off his war wounds, and she'll be so in awe...

I'm so happy he's doing alright!
I think we all have a tendency to panic about myco now...


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Gosh if this is like a bad haircut, its the worst hair cut ever lol. He loves his plant. I couldn't make him go with out it!

Oh he definitely will have stories to tell her and she better be impressed haha. Its true. The smallest little thing has everyone thinking myco. Constipated? Myco! Fin rot? Myco! Spot? Myco! ahhh I'll never be able to sleep well again lol.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

If you get the Kanaplex this place has it with other some other items that are useful I bought some garlic guard for general purposed and other stuff yesterday for just in case:

1. Seachem Kanaplex: : 5 Gram Sku: SC08810
URL: http://www.petmountain.com/show_product/512731
SKU: 512731-881-SC08810
Quantity: 1

2. Seachem Garlic Guard: : 250 mL Sku: SC01760
URL: http://www.petmountain.com/show_product/503294
SKU: 503294-176-SC01760
Quantity: 1

3. Seachem Focus: : 5 gr Sku: SC06410
URL: http://www.petmountain.com/show_product/512692
SKU: 512692-641-SC06410
Quantity: 1

I am glad he doing well. Cheering for him!


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you! I was wondering if I should order a few other things that may come in handy some day but are not necessarily available in store. I know kanaplex is one, I have BiFuran already maybe I should get some garlic guard? What else?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If they have VitaChem, that is an excellent product to have as well because it helps to boost the immune system so they don't get sick in the first place.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I will definitely buy vitachem! Here is today's update. He is sleeping and resting a lot. Breathing is normal. Color is good. Ate 6pellets at breakfast and kept them all down. Passing waste normally. Tail is not bleeding and seems to be healing. Only one tiny piece of shed tail found in the tub today. Did 100% wc. 3 g water treated with 3ml stresscoat+ and 4 ml bifuran. Temp is 80. Here are some pics. You can see he's lost some weight. His poor head looks so big lol.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

So so glad that he's continuing to recover!! Yay!!!  I come on here daily just to read your posts.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Glad to hear he's doing well!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Wow, IAL sure turned him a gorgeous green color. Glad to hear he is doing so well.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

oh haha its not IAL. i don't actually have any. Its the BiFuran. It colors the water yellowish green haha


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Update: so no change. His tail I guess is getting better, it is red at the end but I suppose that is from the tail regrowing. Still treating with stresscoat+ and BiFuran. Also added vitachem to the water today He is still very lethargic. He's spent the past 2 days just laying on the bottom of the tub. He does come up for air and moves if I put my finger to the tub but other wise just lays on the bottom. I'm hoping its just the medication making him like this. tomorrow will be day 5 of treatment. I am not sure if I should do another treatment or if I should return him to his tank. I worry that the medication is too hard on him but I am also afraid to return him to his tank and have him get worse.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Can you post a picture of his tail, especially the red part?


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Here he laying there. Here is his tail. The very edge where it rotted is a bit red but there is also clear regrowrh. By clear I mean see through


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

that's how he has been all day the past 2 days. just laying there. in different spots but still, not exploring. just laying there and coming up for air and then moving to a new spot to lay down again. he's eating small meals. a couple pellets at a time. I don't know.. I'm just worried about his behavior. Its like his body is too heavy for him. Like he is just weak or something. His color is perfect though. Also, he's laying out in the open. Not hiding under anything or laying in his leaves.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

It could be the medication making him lethargic. I don't see red spots but I don't see black fin rot either so that's a great sign. 

Now, continuing him on the BiFuran for another few days is up to you. I'd suggest it just to make sure we've nipped that bacterial infection but if he continues to be lethargic then it's your call.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I thought it was the medication but wasn't sure. He does swim up to greet me and swims normally but then its like it was just too much and he goes back to laying down. Tomorrow is day 5 of the medication. The bottle says 5-7 days. I will complete the treatment because I understand that stopping treatment early can cause the bacteria to become resistant or mutate. But I don't think I'm going to do a second treatment either. I think I'll hold on til monday and then take him out.I think a second treatment would do more damage than good. I just hope he can take it for another 2 days.


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Indy sends hugs, he is going through fin rot too. :*( 

I send hugs to both of you, Galileo's a fighter, I'll bet he'll pull through!


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I really hope so. I hope Indy makes it too!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Jexx, sounds good. But if he does seem like it is getting too much, don't hesitate to take him out because as you said, you don't want the meds to do more damage than good. Good luck with the little guy. He's sure a tough one.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you. And thank you for sharing all your knowledge. You have been a great help


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

You're welcome. I'm happy to help.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Stay tough little guy! I agree with you, I think there's a good possibility it's the meds making him feel urpy.  My guys tend to get like that after a few days of meds as well, but they're back to normal once their TMT's are over and they're back in their clean water.  

Prayers for Galileo continue!!


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

This morning he ate 5 pellets! He was also swimming around for a while. Now he is resting again. Still, that was quite the improvement. I can't wait to get him back in his home in clean water. Just one more day!


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

That's awesome!


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Ahh I am so torn. I want to put him back in his reg tank. But today is day 5 of the medication. I don't know if that means I should keep him in the medicated tub until tomorrow or if I can remove him safely today. After the improvement I've seen today it makes me want to take him out because he is still strong enough to swim around. I'm afraid more days will make him too lethargic so when he goes back to his home it will be too overwhelming. should I put him in his home today?


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

I'd leave him in until at least tonight, that way he's in there for the majority of his Day 5, but still not a complete 24 hours. You definitely don't want him to relapse. 

You may also have to treat a second time. With stubborn stuff I've had to treat twice occasionally, with a break of a day or two in between to let their little systems rest.  He's a strong little guy, and hopefully this ordeal is over after this evening, thoughts and prayers continue!!


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I gave in and put him in his tank. I cleaned it thoroughly and filled it with water that is 81 degrees and treated with stress coat and vitachem. He is much better. actually swimming around. But resting too. The difference is, he is resting in his favorite spots now not on the bottom of a plastic container. I think I made the right decision. As of this morning, he had clear regrowth on the entire edge of his tail. If I need to retreat him I will, but for now I am letting him enjoy being back in his home.Take a look at these pics. I just took them! Galileo looks nothing like he did yesterday. Esmeralda is suuuuuuuuuuper happy to see him. The snails wanted in on it too!


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Yay! He's back home!


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

He's so happy! He's like a completely different fish.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Glad to hear he's getting new growth as well.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh yes. Its such a dramatic turn around. Yesterday I thought he was on his last legs, today his tail is growing back, he's eating the usual amount and he's flaring and active. I am so happy I have all of you here to offer such great advice. With out the help of you all he surely would have perished.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Medicine really can have an effect. In humans, it manifests as annoying side effects like nausea but I guess in fish it can only manifest as lethargy. :/


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Its true. Maybe they feel nausea and such who knows. Even if they could feel other things I guess we'd have no way of knowing.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

I sometimes wonder when my fish look at me, if they are thinking, "_What is wrong with you? Why don't you understand what I'm saying!?!?!_"


----------

